# Ziwipeak questions



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Does anyone happen to have the feeding recommendations?

I'm trying to find out how long an 11 pound bag would last my monsters. I feed them on the low end of the range.

I have:
Daisy 5 pounds
Roxy 12 pounds
Lily 13 pounds
Riley 9 pounds

I need to change Lily to this food as she's having allergy problems which we can't seem to isolate. It seems she's allergic to like everything. We used to do raw but can't no because we moved into a duplex with only a travel size fridge/freezer. Long story, lol.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (Oct 19, 2011)

According to the bag I have, for dogs 11 lbs, it is 1.5 oz daily so if you adjust down a bit for the smaller dogs, I would guess 6 oz a day. This is just a guess since I would probably adjust down a little for the smaller dogs and up a little for the larger dogs and then adjust according to how they eat and maintain their weight. 

If this is accurate, an 11 lb bag would last 29 days. (11 lbs x 16 oz = 176 oz 176 oz/6 = 29.3333)

I have the lamb variety, I don't know if the amount to feed depends on which type of ZP you have.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you so much. That's what I figured about a bag per month.


----------

